# Ankerposition bei Scrollen



## karl123 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen längeren Artikel. Zu einzelnen Kapiteln möchte ich per Hyperlink springen. Dazu habe ich bei jedem Kapitel einen benannten Anker vor die Kapitelüberschrift gesetzt. Wenn ich jetzt zu dem Anker springe, wird so gescrollt, dass diese Position ganz oben auf der Seite liegt. Ich habe aber einen feststehenden Header, so dass die Ankerposition unter dem Header verschwunden ist.
Nun dachte ich, dass mit

```
.anker {
position: relative;
top: -20px;
}
```
der Anker um 20px nach oben verschoben wird, so dass der Text weiter unten steht.

Leider funktioniert das nicht.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Viele Wege führen nach Rom..... viel Spass beim ausprobieren. 
http://molily.de/css-position-fixed

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## karl123 (6. Januar 2011)

Super Link! Sehr klare Beschreibung - hat mir sehr geholfen.

Vielen Dank.


----------

